# Its Friday.....



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well this has just landed and I quite enjoying it, Its probably the only homage I have liked, and perhaps thats cos I have an original as well... and this one is subtly different and not trying to be the original etc. Ocean7 LM-7


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

> not trying to be the original


I agree....a compleat new design!

:lol: :lol: :lol:..... :wink2:

For me itÂ´s my Felca Seascoper.....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

salmonia said:


> > not trying to be the original
> 
> 
> I agree....a compleat new design!
> ...


 :lol:

Speedbird II for me:










Cheers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL well it seems the LM7 touches quite a few raw nerves then... interesting. I actually think its quite different to the PloProf and am happy to wear it as I cant see people looking at it and saying 'Oh, is that one of those Omega PloProf thingies...? Lets have a look...' Wheras I would be always worried people would do that if I wore something like an Alpha, Apogaum, MM etc. But hey ymmv I guess. The few people that have seen it have been interested (entranced maybe a better description actually) mostly in the dial as the colour varies with the amount of light and angle etc. None of my non WIS mates have commented on its PP-esque nature even tho I wear an original PloProf most of the time these days... People seem to expect me to for some reason LOL h34r: :lol:

Here is a restored original:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Giving this an outing today.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Still no pics :cry2: but Orient beater today


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

It's Waltham-time:



















Built 1906, model 1899, grade 610, unadjusted, 16-size, 15 jewels

Andreas


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I actually think its quite different to the PloProf and am happy to wear it as I cant see people looking at it and saying 'Oh, is that one of those Omega PloProf thingies...?


Mmmm I do think thas because you are so intimately familiar with the PP.... To any non-wis that is the same watch ( I tried my theory on Alyson ) , and I think the reason your non-wis mates haven't commented is they dont know its not a PP h34r:

Today Im going to wear the Oris, not worn it in ages.....


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

The photo was nicked off the net, but my new one of these arrived Wednesday & I'm still wearing it


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Accutron from 1973 for me...complete with _original_ lapis-like bezel.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Well this has just landed and I quite enjoying it, Its probably the only homage I have liked, and perhaps thats cos I have an original as well... and this one is subtly different and not trying to be the original etc. Ocean7 LM-7


It's interesting to me that you like it, but I'm struggling to think it's not trying to be the original, mate :lol:



Andy Tims said:


> The photo was nicked off the net, but my new one of these arrived Wednesday & I'm still wearing it


Glad it turned up Andy :thumbsup:



Silver Hawk said:


> Accutron from 1973 for me...complete with _original_ lapis-like bezel.


Wow, that bezel looks to be in great original condition, Paul h34r:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

still wearing this...










Might change over later, but I've just wound it so it would be rude not to wear it a while longer :wink2:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Bienne on one of Rich's finest...










Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

DA37 (again) - Have a good weekend everyone:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing my Lidl automatic today.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

My "pretend" BR03-92 today


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Seiko SARB021 today:










all the best

Jan


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > I actually think its quite different to the PloProf and am happy to wear it as I cant see people looking at it and saying 'Oh, is that one of those Omega PloProf thingies...?
> 
> 
> Mmmm I do think thas because you are so intimately familiar with the PP.... To any non-wis that is the same watch ( I tried my theory on Alyson ) , and I think the reason your non-wis mates haven't commented is they dont know its not a PP h34r:


Ahh so amateurs wont know... Its the way Homages work I guess... no one comments on the bezel lock and just focuses on the dial tho... ahh well. maybe youre right... 



Silver Hawk said:


> Accutron from 1973 for me...complete with _original_ lapis-like bezel.


Shame about the bezel damage :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

_*Sinn*_ ARKTIS for me today


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

It's work time, so it's the Rainbow Flyback.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Wearing this Seiko Pipin perpetual calendar today - wore it yesterday too 

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Mornin' all

precista PRS-5










Paul


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

After a couple of weeks with "high end" watches, Breitling and Jaeger-LeCoultre, I'm back to basic with handwound watches this week. Ollech & Wajs, Minerva and RLT.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this now on silver mesh, still unsure i think i prefer the copper personally.










happy friday.

jason.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Wearing this one and I found this picture of it on my phone from when i was away.










Phone pics always look better on a 3" screen though


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The GMT today


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Fake Tag h34r:

Not mine, just popped a battery in it for a friend and now checking it runs ok!

I feel dirty :yucky:


----------



## Gunscrossed (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I started the day with this:










Just gone over to this for the rest of the day, though:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been struggling for hours trying (& failing) to take some decent photos of these two, oh well this is the least rubbish of the ones I`ve taken 

*Breitling Shark A17605, cal.17 25 Jewels (circa early 90s) & ** Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels.*


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

This for me today.

Just back from a service at STS which included a new crystal, gasket and crown.

The service cost me nearly as much as the watch!

Also treated it to a new 19mm Barrington ostrich strap.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

been wearing this for a week now ! it appears to be stuck to me wrist. I'd forgotten how comfy they were and i do love me mesh.










Andy


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Steve said:


> This for me today.


That looks great :yes:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

All day...


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Today:










Tomorrow:










HAGWE all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

pinkwindmill said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Dave ME

I love those vintage leather straps, where can I find some please?

Pinkwindmill

That Hamilton is absolutely knockout.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

JonW said:


> Well this has just landed and I quite enjoying it, Its probably the only homage I have liked, and perhaps thats cos I have an original as well... and this one is subtly different and not trying to be the original etc. Ocean7 LM-7


Blimey and I thought Friday was a dress down day!! 

There's no hope for me .............. :sadwalk:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Decided to put this on again, which involved un-packing it for the second time h34r:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Home now after a particular sh!**y day at work and have swapped over to the MM for the rest of the day.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Omega 200m SHOM


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Decided to put this on again, which involved un-packing it for the second time h34r:


 :thumbup:

I've managed to get the Speedie off my wrist now, and have swapped over to this one...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Haven't worn this in awhile (maybe because it gets NO respect 'round here ), but I've had it for years and it's _never_ failed me...

*Movado Kingmatic Chronograph; Valjoux 7750*










:beach:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A King-what?

Never heard of it.......... :bag:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> A King-what?
> 
> Never heard of it.......... :bag:


 

That makes me like it even more. :blow:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Still cheap & cheerful today - well the watch is anyway. h34r:

Alasdair


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> A King-what?
> 
> Never heard of it.......... :bag:


Wasn't there a washing machine called a Kingmatic? h34r:

only joking, Rich. :tongue2:


----------



## daveathall (Jun 26, 2008)

Had this on all week, HAGWE all.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

This all weekend...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > A King-what?
> ...


When I first saw the photo I thought it was a cheap Pulsar from Argos :lol:



> only joking, Rich. :tongue2:


Same here


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

daveathall said:


> Had this on all week, HAGWE all.


_*Suuperb!!*_ unk:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


And I consider it my "dress watch".


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Steve said:


> Pinkwindmill
> 
> That Hamilton is absolutely knockout.


Thanks Steve's Dad - funnily enough MY dad has an f300 like yours - very nice indeed.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Alas said:


> Still cheap & cheerful today - well the watch is anyway. h34r:
> 
> Alasdair


Just a few quid less cheap, but just as cheerful for me :


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Third watch of the day .....


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

cheap and cheerful today - this is so much better in the metal than my krappy photos - had forgotten how much i like it.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

One on the right


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Dave ME said:


> I started the day with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


photo quality=10/10


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

williamsat said:


> Wearing my Lidl automatic today.


Well done they were all gone by the time i got there


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.

Bertrand


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Been wearing this most of the day.










But got home to find this waiting for me from a pal in Oz, huge thanks Jon :thumbup:










Have a top weekend chaps.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Going double wristed today:

The usual on the left:

Rolex Sub










This on the right.

Rolex OP










Mark


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Zeno diver this evening










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Over to this


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sea Dweller today. Since changing pics from another server cant find any of the watch.

It is a record though. Apart from 2 weeks away for repair have worn it nearly 5 month!


----------



## neilma (Nov 11, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Giving this an outing today.


Very Nice - What is that?

Been wearing this all week.....


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Have been wearing this for the last two days


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Flashharry said:


> Have been wearing this for the last two days


 :tongue2:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Some nice watches today, including a couple of pilots from the same stable as this one:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not done any swappsies all day :swoon:

*Breitling Shark A17605, cal.17 25 Jewels (circa early 90s) & ** Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels.*










Well, at least the photo is a bit better then the other on*  *


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The LV again today


----------

